# Fire helplines-accommodation, missing persons etc



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*A phone Line is now open for those who need accommodation; 144 144*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*The missing persons helpline is 236488060*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are worried about missing British nationals in the area you can contact the FCO Global Response Centre through the Embassy in Lisbon at (351) 213924000 press 1 for English and then 4 to be contacted to the centre.

For Portuguese who may be missing you can make Enquiries at the ANPC national headquarters on Lisbon214247100


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there any way of providing a little support, we are all affected and I am sure there are a lot of local requirements for both victims and firefighters. I didn't see any announcement of anyone legitimately organising fundraising. I am sure we would all join in sending what we can if we knew how to do it ? Multibanco, Paypal or whatever means possible ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

MrBife said:


> Is there any way of providing a little support, we are all affected and I am sure there are a lot of local requirements for both victims and firefighters. I didn't see any announcement of anyone legitimately organising fundraising. I am sure we would all join in sending what we can if we knew how to do it ? Multibanco, Paypal or whatever means possible ?
> 
> Any ideas ?


Thank you for raising awareness to this MrBife.

As far as the bombeiros are concerned, they are currently asking specifically for sparkling water, saline and bandages. They welcome any help whether the above or cash donations and you will always be welcome to leave them at any fire station.

As far as cash donations for those affected by the disaster are concerned, there are currently two options that I am aware of. 

1. Calling 760 100 100 will cost 0.60€ + IVA which will go to a fund to help victims. This has been publicised on SIC TV.

Also

2. This from tvi24, an account has been opened at Caixa Geral de Depositos and donations can be made at any branch or by transfer to:

IBAN PT50 0035 0001 00100000 330 42

Colin


----------

